#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  海底世界～XD

## PandaTwo

八月底到綠島去玩的照片～
^_^

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

從第一張開始的生物:

Mulloidichthys vanicolensis 金帶秋姑魚

Amphiprion clarkii  克氏海葵魚

Pseudanthias tuka  土卡花鱸

Pterois antennata 觸角蓑鮋

無

Chaetodon kleinii 克氏蝶魚 
Hemitaurichthys polylepis 霞蝶
Scolopsis bilineata  雙帶赤尾冬

人(廢話)

人(廢話)= =



抱歉....看到魚我的認真魔人就發作了......^^''''

----------


## Kofu

> 從第一張開始的生物:
> 
> Mulloidichthys vanicolensis 金帶秋姑魚
> 
> Amphiprion clarkii  克氏海葵魚
> 
> Pseudanthias tuka  土卡花鱸
> 
> Pterois antennata 觸角蓑鮋
> ...


最後兩個~~~

錯! 熊貓
錯! 熊貓XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

順便問一下那兩張......實際上會不會是正在"被"餵魚中的熊貓呢???XDD

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

哈哈...都忘了獸人這回事了

小熊貓是熊族的獸人嗎???

----------


## 狼魂

> 從第一張開始的生物:
> 
> Mulloidichthys vanicolensis 金帶秋姑魚
> 
> Amphiprion clarkii  克氏海葵魚
> 
> Pseudanthias tuka  土卡花鱸
> 
> Pterois antennata 觸角蓑鮋
> ...


真不塊是每天和魚做伴的  = =

照片很漂亮阿 XD 
餵魚時 會不會被魚咬到阿?

----------


## PandaTwo

> 從第一張開始的生物:
> 
> Mulloidichthys vanicolensis 金帶秋姑魚
> 
> Amphiprion clarkii  克氏海葵魚
> 
> Pseudanthias tuka  土卡花鱸
> 
> Pterois antennata 觸角蓑
> ...


哇！
真是了不起～
我是完全不知道那些什麼叫什麼～
只知道俗名而已～
（而且搞不好還會錯～^^）

渥克斯對魚非常有研究啊～

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

恩恩....我是生物系的
以後想研究魚

----------


## PandaTwo

> 作者: 狼人渥克斯
> 
> 從第一張開始的生物:
> 
> Mulloidichthys vanicolensis 金帶秋姑魚
> 
> Amphiprion clarkii  克氏海葵魚
> 
> Pseudanthias tuka  土卡花鱸
> ...


爺～
有可能喔！

綠島大香菇那邊的魚被餵慣了，所以好多！
（其實有好幾張照片明明是在拍餵魚，結果魚多到根本就看不到潛水員了～）
有點像是群魚搶食新鮮的餌料一樣～
 :Twisted Evil:  


幸好逃的快～～
才沒被魚群吃了～
XD

----------


## PandaTwo

> 哈哈...都忘了獸人這回事了
> 
> 小熊貓是熊族的獸人嗎???


熊貓不是熊，也不是貓唷～
 :P 

是熊貓族的～
 :Laughing:  





> 餵魚時 會不會被魚咬到阿?



其實會耶～
魚都好兇～
不給吃會過來咬你哦～
超任性的～  :小惡魔:  

（謎之聲：其實只是他以為那是食物而過來啄一下而已吧～^^）

----------


## Wolfy

為什麼看了這照片會有一種悲傷的感覺呢?

阿~~~是潛水殼.
你用了潛水殼.

有點黯然. 有點銷魂.
我想起我便宜賣掉的SONY潛水殼.

------- 我的胡扯到此為止 -------

真不愧是小熊貓. 有錢水執照吧.
我沒有潛水執照. 所以只能浮潛.
所以賣掉了潛水40公尺的像機改買1.5公尺的浮潛像機.

綠島不錯阿~~~我去過一次. 也是浮潛. 真的很漂亮.
當初帶去的是10萬像素的玩具數位像機(當然也不能下水囉XD)

----------


## PandaTwo

> 為什麼看了這照片會有一種悲傷的感覺呢?
> 
> 阿~~~是潛水殼.
> 你用了潛水殼.
> 
> 有點黯然. 有點銷魂.
> 我想起我便宜賣掉的SONY潛水殼.
> 
> ------- 我的胡扯到此為止 -------


啊～
你賣掉的是哪一機型的啊？
早知道你要便宜賣，機型一樣的話就和你買了說～
我的是P10..
^^




> 真不愧是小熊貓. 有錢水執照吧.
> 我沒有潛水執照. 所以只能浮潛.
> 所以賣掉了潛水40公尺的像機改買1.5公尺的浮潛像機.
> 
> 綠島不錯阿~~~我去過一次. 也是浮潛. 真的很漂亮.
> 當初帶去的是10萬像素的玩具數位像機(當然也不能下水囉XD)


嗯嗯～有執照～
海豚也有哦～
這週六要和海豚去東北角玩～
 :Wink:

----------


## Wolfy

> 啊～
> 你賣掉的是哪一機型的啊？
> 早知道你要便宜賣，機型一樣的話就和你買了說～
> 我的是P10..
> ^^


我當初是P5 300萬象素的. 有點舊可是畫質不錯的拉.




> 嗯嗯～有執照～
> 海豚也有哦～
> 這週六要和海豚去東北角玩～


好好玩喔~~~較海豚也去弄一台有潛水盒的像機吧

----------


## 舒泉

好羨慕你能去海底世界玩
人家也好想去
媽媽!!帶我去跟1樓的哥哥的地方玩

----------


## 嵐澤

海洋是充滿幻想的地方，但是相較之下我更希望他們並不受干涉的自由的不為人知的生存並毀滅著。。。。。。。。

----------

